# mexer os pauzinhos



## mamaLidia

quisiera saber que quiere decir la expresión, mexer os pauzinhos, en portugues, creo que es una expresión brasileña, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Macunaíma

mamaLidia said:


> quisiera saber que quiere decir la expresión, mexer os pauzinhos, en portugues, creo que es una expresión brasileña, desde ya muchas gracias


 
"Mexer os pauzinhos" é geralmente recorrer a amigos ou conhecidos influentes para resolver uma situação problemática ou para conseguir uma vantagem. Há uma expressão semelhante em inglês, "pull strings".

Uma expressão correlata é "dar um jeitinho". 

Contextualizando: 
"Um fiscal da Prefeitura embargou a minha obra, alegando que a construção era irregular; mas como eu conheço alguns engenheiros da Secretaria de Obras e o próprio secretário e o prefeito, eu *mexi os* *pauzinhos* e consegui a liberação."

Uma prática vergonhosa...


----------



## merodakke

Nem sempre a expressão tem esse sentido negativo, vamos dizer assim.


----------



## mamaLidia

muchas gracias, ya lo tengo claro


----------



## ana lacerda

A meu ver, mexer os pauzinhos também  tem a conotação de " pôr as coisas a andar...."


----------



## bobkuspe

Alguém poderia dizer-me, se souber, o e quivalente a *mexer os pauzinhos* em espanhol?

Um abraço/saludos

Bob


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

En España se puede decir en algunas ocasiones "mover los hilos" como expresión equivalente a "mexer os pauzinhos". Es decir, hacer uso de influencias o amistades para conseguir un determinado fin.


----------



## bobkuspe

Gracias.

Bob


----------



## coquis14

pacosancas said:


> Hola,
> 
> En España se puede decir en algunas ocasiones "mover los hilos" como expresión equivalente a "mexer os pauzinhos". Es decir, hacer uso de influencias o amistades para conseguir un determinado fin.


 Sí , o "mover palancas".

Saludos


----------



## Naticruz

Por outro lado, se queres obter vantagens num emprego ou na escola «te enchufas»

*ENCHUFAR*
* *
*«5* inf. Utilizar una persona su influencia para recomendar a otra en un examen, para que le den determinado puesto, etc. 5 *prnl.* inf. Obtener un *empleo por enchufe.»</SPAN>

Fonte: DUE de María Moliner

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mangato

Mover los hilos o mover los palillos. La frase proviene de la habilidad con que mueven  "palilleiras" palillos e hilos pra realizar encajes.   También se dice mover los resortes.


----------



## sivetilla

Relacionado con esto, ¿es posible que esta expresión signifique lo mismo que "mexer os cordelinhos"?

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Núria


----------



## anaczz

Sim, mas "mexer os cordelinhos" é usada no português europeu.


----------



## sivetilla

Obrigada, Ana. Sim, o livro é escrito em português de Portugal.
Núria


----------

